# Access / VBA: Zuweisen nächster fortlaufender Nummer



## WiZdooM (27. März 2009)

Hallo

Gibt es die Möglichkeit im VBA das Anlegen eines neuen Datensatzes zu erkennen ?
Ich dachte an sowas hier:

```
Dim db As Database, Snap As Recordset, SQL As String, index As String
if(datensatz = new) then
SQL="SELECT MAX(index) FROM tbHaendler"
Snap = db.OpenRecordset(SQL, dbOpenSnapshot)
index = 1+ Snap!index
Snake.close
end if
```

Grundgedanke ist in die Eingabemaske für einen neuen Händlerdatensatz automatische eine fortlaufende Nummer anzugeben. Derzeit muss man immer erst einen Datensatz zurückblättern, die Nummer ablesen und wieder vorwärts gehen und kann erst dann den neuen Händler Anlegen


----------



## larryson (17. April 2009)

Soweit daneben lagst Du gar nicht


```
...
IF Me.NewRecord Then
  *
  *
End If
```

Allerdings hoffe ich mal, das Du zur eindeutigen Identifikation Autowerte nutzt?!
Solltest Du nämlich mal nen Händler löschen, bekommst Du arge Probleme.

Gruß Larryson


----------

